# Duck Club...who want's to chip in...Goob?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

OK Goob...I've got $1k...can you put up the rest?

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=37777434&cat=225&lpid=1&search=&ad_cid=4


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Haha that ads been on there for months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

....so does that mean your ready to chip in too?


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

gdog said:


> ....so does that mean your ready to chip in too?


My dad was member at north point duck club for 20 years. Much better hunting and half the cost(still a lot) but that guy is gonna have a tough time selling that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

If one could use the lodge as a primary residence year-round, then it could become affordable with a 30-year mortgage. :mrgreen:

(Actually, that almost sounds tempting...)


----------



## flankfeather (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm in only if those bucket seats are covered in Corinthian leather...

So the other 18 shares are all in one family? That gonna be awkward at all, or is it just me?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Aw man....that's pocket change. If I was going to join a club I would want it to be at least a $500k buy-in, otherwise how are you going to keep the riff-raff out?

Seriously though, it blows me away how relative that kind of money is-for me, that would be my house paid off, a new truck, and a good college education for one of my kids, probably with a year's salary or so left over. It's crazy that some folks can afford to spend that much money to hunt ducks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> OK Goob...I've got $1k...can you put up the rest?
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=37777434&cat=225&lpid=1&search=&ad_cid=4


No thanks, if I wanna hang with 19 snobby duck hunters from Utah I'll go out north a town (Evanston WY) on the river.

.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

quackaddict35 said:


> Haha that ads been on there for months
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen it for 4 years now.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

quackaddict35 said:


> My dad was member at north point duck club for 20 years. Much better hunting and half the cost(still a lot) but that guy is gonna have a tough time selling that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who is your dad? I hunted that for a bunch of years back in the late 90's early 2000's. excellent hunting there!


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Who is your dad? I hunted that for a bunch of years back in the late 90's early 2000's. excellent hunting there!


Ryan Thomas and my grandfather Richard Thomas as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

